# I don't care what "they" say..I like...



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

Independence Day, it was a fun movie

A1 steak sauce, it has good flavor

Dennis Farina being type cast..he plays a great "ex-cop"

Chris Walken being type cast, awesome wacko

80's one hit wonders..some fun songs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Some guilty pleasures of mine..80s music, groomed runs, chubby girls and epicski..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Independence Day, it was a fun movie
> 
> A1 steak sauce, it has good flavor
> 
> ...



:beer: Big 10-4 on all those thoughts. I'm gonna crank up Candy-O this morning just for the hell of it.


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

...........middle aged men in a subie better than a stud on a motorcycle.
...........Chevy Chase in a bad movie is better than most anyone else in a good movie.
..........Ditto what Hart said about
 Christopher Walken. (even in Stepford wives)
80's one hit wonders.
1.49 hot dog at Sams club


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

Mark Wahlberg. making great movies and TV shows

The Office, downright funny, especially since its in Scranton. 

The SportsReporters on ESPN, Lupica is the best


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> 1.49 hot dog at Sams club


Or Walmart.  

I agree on 80s music

80s teen movies (Breakfast Club, Sixteen Candles, Better Off Dead, etc.)

ketchup *and* mayo on Steak-ums type sandwiches 

to sing in the car with my kids (it makes them laugh!)


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

Mayo (along with oil & vinegar) on and Italian Hoagie


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

8 oz. Bud Cans..on a hot summer day, not much beats these when they are ice cold.


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

White Castle Burgers...nuff said


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

bologna

Kraft mac & cheese (yup, the powder kind)

musical theatre


----------



## tjf67 (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Independence Day, it was a fun movie
> 
> A1 steak sauce, it has good flavor
> 
> ...




Spin Dr's were at the tulip fest in Albany.   Fun songs from the past


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> White Castle Burgers...nuff said



Oh yeah....  Was in Jersey recently and had 6...


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Oh yeah.... Was in Jersey recently and had 6...


 
Can't beat their fries.


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Can't beat their fries.



WC and Greek food is what I miss the most about living in Jersey..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Mark Wahlberg. making great movies and TV shows




Entourage is great along with Curb..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Taco Bell Nacho Steeze Chalupa


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> ketchup *and* mayo on Steak-ums type sandwiches





I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Mayo (along with oil & vinegar) on and Italian Hoagie


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yum!!!



severine said:


> Kraft mac & cheese (yup, the powder kind)


Comfort food on a cold rainy day. Mac-n-cheese with a hot dog cut up in it.
Just like mom used to make, when we couldn't go outside to play.



severine said:


> to sing in the car with my kids (it makes them laugh!)


Singing in the car to Cheryl Crowe - Soak up the sun(of course at the top of my lungs)embarrassing? yea  Fun? Uh huh!


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

snowboarding


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Oh yeah....  Was in Jersey recently and had 6...



Is that the place where the cheeseburger is called the Slider?


----------



## 2knees (May 20, 2008)

Roadhouse.  the cheesiest movie ever but we've all seen it.  On TBS.  multiple times.

picking my nose on the drive in to work.  :razz:


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> Is that the place where the cheeseburger is called the Slider?



The White Castle burger are commonly know as "sliders"...   It's an acquired taste for some.

they cook a nasty ass thing "meat" patty with holes in it - in onion on a steamed roll...

mmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2008)

This thread made me think of this song :


I like smoking me some grass,
getting cut with glass,
sniffing my cocaine and pain. 
I like noses full of snot,
dead things when they rot,
belching just for fun and scum. 
And I like you too. 
I like smacking little boys,
breaking all their toys,
needles in my arm and harm. 
I like spearing little dogs,
eating little frogs,
screaming in the night and fright. 
And I like you too. 
I like knuckles when they pop,
screaming at a cop,
bugs around my ears and tears. 
I like stepping on a nail,
spitting in a pail,
cooking me a rat and bats. 
And I like you too. 
I like lizards in the grass,
smelling raunchy gas,
slipping on some ice and lice. 
I like catching me the flue,
snails in a stew,
armpits when their wet and sweat. 
And I like you too. 
I like cankers on my tongue,
sniffing monkey dung,
scumbags of all sorts and warts. 
I like barfing on nice rugs,
chewing little slugs,
leeches sucking blood and mud. 
And I like you too. 
I like playing in the sewer,
walking in manure,
coughing up some blobs and slobs. 
I like beating up some punks,
odor from some skunks,
smelling garbage burn and worms. 
And I like you too.


----------



## jack97 (May 20, 2008)

sinead o connor


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

I've never had a white castle, but I have a friend who loves them.
Finger lickin good?


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> 8 oz. Bud Cans..on a hot summer day, not much beats these when they are ice cold.



I'm with you on this, but I'll take 12 oz. Bud Light or Miller Lite cans, preferably pulled from icy water in a cooler on a hot and humid summer day. 4 or 5 slugs and it's gone.
:beer:


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

Survivor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

I like Burritos at 4:00AM
Partys that never end
and Twins..

I like pounding a 6-pack of Guinness in an hour..then posting on AZ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm with you on this, but I'll take 12 oz. Bud Light or Miller Lite cans, preferably pulled from icy water in a cooler on a hot and humid summer day. 4 or 5 slugs and it's gone.
> :beer:



agreed

I enjoy icy cold schwill on hot days


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like pounding a 6-pack of Guinness in an hour..then posting on AZ



Why don't you simplify things and just slug a half pint of Jack Daniels?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why don't you simplify things and just slug a half pint of Jack Daniels?



Because I'll puke..lol..one or two shots of booze is plenty..Tullimore dew is good stuff..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Any shwill is drinkable icy cold. That's why we drink it icy cold......it has no taste, lol


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Survivor.



The cheesy show or the cheesy band?


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The cheesy show or the cheesy band?



That reminds me, I like Cheese!!!


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The cheesy show or the cheesy band?



Cheesy show.


----------



## jack97 (May 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Survivor.



Ghost Hunter


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cheesy show.



I think I would have had more respect for you if you said the band... 


:lol:


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think I would have had more respect for you if you said the band...
> 
> 
> :lol:



Re-read the thread title... :razz:


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2008)

I actually like the greasy, plain/generic cheese burgers found at places like ski area base lodges.  You know, the ones that have been wrapped in the wrapper so long that the bun has melded with the substance in the middle they pass off as a burger patty.  Mmmmm..  Peel that bun back enough to squirt some ketchup in there and I'm happy.



Greg said:


> Re-read the thread title... :razz:



I know, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2008)

Cookie Puss


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Cookie Puss



Fudgie the Whale too...

I like the Carvell stuff...


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Fudgie the Whale too...
> 
> I like the Carvell stuff...




I insist on cookie puss for my birthdays.  They call me 'cookie puss guy' in carvel because i'm the only one who orders it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I insist on cookie puss for my birthdays.  They call me 'cookie puss guy' in carvel because i'm the only one who orders it.



Oh, come on....
You know there can only be one "Cookie Puss Guy". Tom Carvel. The way he pronounced that in his old commercials was priceless. Just the right blend of gravel voice and deviated septum.


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think I would have had more respect for you if you said the band...
> 
> 
> :lol:


X2


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

Gummi Bears


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Cocoa Pebbles

Spray cheese

(No wonder why I used to weigh 50+ lbs more than I do right now!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Fudgie the Whale too...
> 
> I like the Carvell stuff...




Since my birthday is in the summer I usually get ice cream cake from Carvel...it has mad sprinkles or jimmie..and usually some cookie crumbs..yummy..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 20, 2008)

Dark Milky Ways...mmmm, dark


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

I like rave chicks with pink hair..so Hot!!!


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

I used to like to scrape all the cheese/toppings off my pizza, eat the crust first, then the cheese/toppings.

I also prefer cutting my corn off the cob and eating it with a fork


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I also prefer cutting my corn off the cob and eating it with a fork



Now that's just un-American!  :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh, come on....
> You know there can only be one "Cookie Puss Guy". Tom Carvel. The way he pronounced that in his old commercials was priceless. Just the right blend of gravel voice and deviated septum.


----------



## Trekchick (May 20, 2008)

Animated kids movies;
Loved Over the Hedge!


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Now that's just un-American!  :lol:


I used to have braces so I just kind of got used to that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I used to have braces so I just kind of got used to that.




My uncle whose 60 years old has my aunt cut the corn off the cob for him..because she does a better job cutting it..lol..

I like Sam Adams Summer Ale..I just bought some..Magic Hat can take a break until next week..


----------



## ckofer (May 20, 2008)

The movie Waterworld


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I used to have braces so I just kind of got used to that.













My wife just LOVES when her pateints come into her office with their braces full of their last 3 meals uke:


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2008)

I like NASCAR racing
I like Cocco Krispys
I like Def Leppard and Ratt
I like Howard Stern


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

80s hair bands
Cheesy 90s rock
Pixar/Dreamworks movies (as a single guy in his 20s)
Technology for technology's sake (being a nerd has given me a fairly comfortable and stable life)
My job
Fluid dynamics
Some later Genesis and Phil Collins (early Genesis I'm not ashamed of.)
Bring it On (but only for the pajama scene)
Jane Austen (only read Pride and Prejudice)
Powerpuff Girls, Courage the Cowardly Dog
Rush, and pretty much the whole discography
Microsoft

Whenever Spin Doctors come on the radio and it's a reasonable temperature out, I'll turn up the volume and roll down the windows. I don't really know why.


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

Field of Dreams
Capt'n Crunch


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Field of Dreams




Who's "they" when it comes to Field of Dreams?


----------



## Philpug (May 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Who's "they" when it comes to Field of Dreams?



How it wasn't true to the book and that Joe was actually left handed.


----------



## severine (May 20, 2008)

Van Halen with Sammy Hagar


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

Mowing the grass.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Microsoft.



Ha! Good one. :beer:


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

Propane grills
Propane fireplaces


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

Light beer on a hot day


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Mayo


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Candy Corn - Never liked, highly doubt I ever will





Greg said:


> Ugh! I'm so with you on this. That stuff is vile.





tjf67 said:


> Candy corn does suck.  How does that stuff still sell.  No one likes it.  I think people get it for there candy dishes cause they no it wont be eaten.   Used to stick them up my sisters nose.  Only thing I could figure they did any good for.



I like candy corn, haven't had it in several years though.


----------



## Trekchick (May 21, 2008)

Toast


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Roadhouse.  the cheesiest movie ever but we've all seen it.  On TBS.  multiple times.



I have always wondered if Ted Turner owns the rights to that movie. If you tutn on TBS at mid-night any day of the week you have like a 25% chance that Roadhouse will be playing.  I have probably seen that movie 50 times, most of them late at night (on TBS) when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Roadhouse.  the cheesiest movie ever but we've all seen it.  On TBS.  multiple times.



+ 1 

I missed this

ELVIS PLAY SOMETHING WITH BALLS!


Pain don't hurt


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2008)

I like licking the beaters after cookies/cakes are made


----------



## severine (May 21, 2008)

running!  Imagine that! 

spinach

broccoli


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I like licking the beaters



:-o


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ZbiemJ1KU

Late nite in my bar, the girls danced on the bartop and flashed a li'l T& A. Oh, myyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

I watched two episodes of Family Guy earlier and I was laughing harder than a school girl being tickled with a feather..great show..


----------



## Mildcat (May 22, 2008)

Eating cold leftover pizza for breakfast.
Eating cold leftover Chinese food for breakfast. 
Slayer- I get a kick out of it when people ask if I'm too old to listen to that shit. I tell them I'm younger than the band members.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> :-o



okay let me clarify,  I like licking the beaters *AFTER THEY'VE STOPPED SPINNING* in the batter


----------



## Trekchick (May 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> okay let me clarify,  I like licking the beaters *AFTER THEY'VE STOPPED SPINNING* in the batter


You don't seem to be tongue tied.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 22, 2008)

Kenny Loggins. Footloose, man. Footloose.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2008)

Beer Fest!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Kenny Loggins. Footloose, man. Footloose.



Oh hell yeah..that song really gets me going....and also Jitterbug by Wham..


----------



## MRGisevil (May 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh hell yeah..that song really gets me going....and also Jitterbug by Wham..



GSS! +1 for you man. +1.


----------



## danny p (May 22, 2008)

killington! :-D


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Kenny Loggins. Footloose, man. Footloose.





Who doesn't like Kenny Loggins???!

"What a Fool Believes", "Footloose", "I'm Alright", "Danger Zone".....Awesome stuff.


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

AND he's Greg's twin.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 22, 2008)

Loggins & Messina...Sittin' In album is a classic.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 22, 2008)

Boston Legal -- and Denny Crane !!


----------



## 2knees (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> AND he's Greg's twin.



AAAhahahahahaha.

the first thing i thought when i saw that pic.  alas, i scrolled down and you already pointed it out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> AAAhahahahahaha.
> 
> the first thing i thought when i saw that pic.  alas, i scrolled down and you already pointed it out.



If you start now, Greg.  You're hair could be that long and beautiful for Sundown's next mogul competition.


----------

